

I am selling a site with over 80k visits monthly - techvibe2
https://flippa.com/3255531-five-years-old-site-with-over-80k-visits-monthly

======
techvibe2
I am not sure, if I can post it on HN. I want to sell this site.
[http://www.fullstory.co/](http://www.fullstory.co/)

